# Backflow Preventer Test Kits



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

I was wondering what type of differential pressure gauge type test kits are the most popular.
I've had experience with the following:
Prime/Barton 245C
Apollo/Conbraco 40-200-TK5
Midwest 845-3
Midwest 845-5
Watts TK9A
Watts TK99E
Watts TK99D
All of the above have their various pluses and minuses. But I have to go with the Prime/Barton 245C for my own personal preference.:thumbsup: Next would be the Watts TK99E.:thumbup:
How about you?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have 2 - midwest 845-3 and 1- watts tk-9a

I use the midwest units normally.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I am using a Midwest 845-5 for the last 3 years, it is super great. I have an older Watts TK 99D collecting dust in my office. I got it cheap from a guy that went out of business, and just never had a need to use it. The Midwest replaced a 10+ year old TK-9A


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I am using a Midwest 845-5 for the last 3 years, it is super great. I have an older Watts TK 99D collecting dust in my office. I got it cheap from a guy that went out of business, and just never had a need to use it. The Midwest replaced a 10+ year old TK-9A


I found that the 845 retains a lot of air in the body, and that when testing a PVBA it's best to rotate the gauge during the air bleed stage in order to purge all the air. Great sensitivity of the needle on these gauges.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

i use the Midwest 845-5


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

put me down for a midwest 845-5


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I have the Midwest 835.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Any one want a TK 99D I sel lit at a good price.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Any one want a TK 99D I sel lit at a good price.


Sorry, not for me, thanks. I don't want to spoil your sale, Ratz, but my experience tells me it's better to stick with an analogue gauge.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Colgar said:


> put me down for a midwest 845-5



Me too.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Midwest:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What did you guys pay for the 845. I've been thinking of getting into backflow. I was quoted over a grand.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> What did you guys pay for the 845. I've been thinking of getting into backflow. I was quoted over a grand.


 Thats insanly high. Midwests website shows the 845-5 for $740, I paid $630 for mine. http://www.backflowtestkits.com/products/845_5.html


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Glad I asked.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like Midwest is the most popular by far according to the posts. It does make very good sense in relation to bang for the buck.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Tk9a


----------



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

*I use my own gauge, very accurate. And for sale, for the right price*


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

....and now, please stay tuned for a message from the mods.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

nipthedog said:


>


 I'll start the bidding at $5.00


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

nipthedog said:


>


Hi nip, 

Are you a plumber?

Is that part of a still? If not, what is it?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

******* TK9---


----------



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

*I'm in the trade*

I am a CCC Program Manager. The photo was a joke of course, but $5 is still the offer to beat. The auction closes September 15.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

nipthedog said:


> I am a CCC Program Manager. The photo was a joke of course, but $5 is still the offer to beat. The auction closes September 15.


 Since you chose not to give an intro, what is a CCC program manager?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Tankless said:


> Since you chose not to give an intro, what is a CCC program manager?


 I'm assuming it means Cross Connection Control, but by the looks of that picture...:whistling2:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

nipthedog said:


> I am a CCC Program Manager. The photo was a joke of course, but $5 is still the offer to beat. The auction closes September 15.


 Great, now it looks like I gotta shell out 5 bucks for some kind of science experiment.....


----------



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Great, now it looks like I gotta shell out 5 bucks for some kind of science experiment.....


Well Airgap, I'll cut you some slack, seeing as you know what CCC is. I wouldn't expect an electrician and part time dog catcher to know, a real plumber like yourself is well educated in the field of cross connection control. The gauge is yours at no charge, just come by and pick it up at the PZ head office.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

nipthedog said:


> Well Airgap, I'll cut you some slack, seeing as you know what CCC is. I wouldn't expect an electrician and part time dog catcher to know, a real plumber like yourself is well educated in the field of cross connection control. The gauge is yours at no charge, just come by and pick it up at the PZ head office.


Whatever guy.....I'll refrain from insulting you.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Any one want a TK 99D I sel lit at a good price.


Ratz, how much? I could use one at the school


----------



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

Tankless said:


> Whatever guy.....I'll refrain from insulting you.


I'm sorry Tankless, did I insult you? I didn't mean to, I'm not sure what you're referring to.
Nip


----------

